# What is Gremolata and how is it used?



## jpinmaryland (May 17, 2006)

Rxb was saying it was anchovy, lemon and parsley but I see from a google search it might be garlic, lemon and parsley. What is it and what to put it on?


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 17, 2006)

I think there are a number of variations for it.  It's used as a sort of "finishing garnish/flavoring" on a number of Mediterranean dishes, most of which seem to contain lamb.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2006)

Gremolata, the parsley, lemon and garlic, is a traditional enhancement for osso buco, a veal shank dish.


----------



## RDG (May 17, 2006)

Rxb is me?  Gremolata is a sauce, effectively used for Ossibuchi (Andy, correct)or, more generally, with meats and tomatoes, and there are some versions. Galric is ok: in the other thread we were speaking of anchovies, so I've not posed the accent on garlic. 
The anchovies (or not) is another story. In my house they had always been used, by my mother and her mother, milanese from generations, and my wife too: no ossibuchi without anchovies...But I have to admit that it seems not to be the original recipe. No anchovies. In every way, I prefer *WITH*.


----------



## Piccolina (May 17, 2006)

If you happen to have a little gremolate left over (or if you wish to make it for this purpose alone), it's lovely sprinkled over warm cream of chicken soup (and probably many other soups too) or stirred into basmati/jasmine rice


----------



## Robo410 (May 17, 2006)

I make a grilled pork medalion (or bone in chop for that matter) served over a reduced brown sauce and topped with a "spicy salsa" of anchovies, capers, Italian parsley.  Like a gremolata the heat of the meat cooks the aromatic topping and the flavor is fantastic.  This is in the same class of preparation, but from a different province no doubt.


----------



## ironchef (May 17, 2006)

You can also  make versions of gremolata to use in many other cuisines. A few possibilites could be:

Mexican: Jalapeno, Lime Zest, Garlic, Cilantro
Japanese: Ginger, Yuzu (or Lemon) Zest, Shiso, Scallion
Chinese: Ginger, Garlic, Scallion, Cilantro
Thai: Thai Chili, Kaffir Lime Zest, Ginger, Garlic, Thai Basil


----------



## jpinmaryland (May 17, 2006)

Nice idea on the regional variations, Iron chef...

I saw Paula Dean do one where she made some sort of sandwich, maybe it was like a BLT, then she stuck skewers of sprigs of thyme through each one. Then she drizzled some sort of gremolata on them, sans anchovies...Looked real nice.

Rdg, sorry, confused with another website. Funny you should mention your families use of anchovies. I figured out years after she died, that anhovies and/or sardines was grandma's secret ingredient in the tomato sauce. My mother could never duplicate it. I figured it out when I put anchovy in mine and it was just like grandmas.

Anyhow, my grandma was Milanese too!


----------



## RDG (May 18, 2006)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> Rdg, sorry, confused with another website. Funny you should mention your families use of anchovies. I figured out years after she died, that anhovies and/or sardines was grandma's secret ingredient in the tomato sauce. My mother could never duplicate it. I figured it out when I put anchovy in mine and it was just like grandmas.
> 
> Anyhow, my grandma was Milanese too!


No problem, JP, I have the same discussion here in Italy with some friends of another forum, and the subject is the same: in gremolata, anchovies or not? . They say NO, I say YES. Without anchovies, Gremolata is lighter, "with" is tastier. Question of preference....
And, effectively, I have always used gremolada only with ossibuchi, i.e. with some tomatoes. May be that "this" is the real reason for which I like so much anchovies in gremolata. Anchovies and tomatoes.....


----------



## Constance (May 18, 2006)

So would someone please tell me how to make gremolta? This is something I know nothing about.
JP, when do you add the anchovies to the tomato sauce? I'd like to try that.


----------



## ironchef (May 18, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> So would someone please tell me how to make gremolta? This is something I know nothing about.
> JP, when do you add the anchovies to the tomato sauce? I'd like to try that.


 
You just take equal parts of whatever ingredients you are using (i.e. lemon zest, parsley, garlic), mince them all very fine, and mix them together until they are all incorporated with each other.


----------



## GB (May 18, 2006)

Gremolata Recipe


----------



## Constance (May 18, 2006)

I like the idea of that. I'll bet the lemon zest really perks up the flavors of the herbs and garlic. 
Thank you for the information! I learn so much here.


----------



## jpinmaryland (May 18, 2006)

Constance: 1) gremolata, its easy as far as I can tell. Just put lemon juice, garlic, and chopped parsley and olive oil in a bowl and mix it up with a spoon. Add the anchovies at any time. Let it sit for an hour or so. I used mine after overnight and did not seem to lose much zestiness. 

2) in the tomato sauce. Start w/ just olive oil heat it up. Add chopped garlic and anchovies. Break up the anchovies with a wooden spoon, dont fry them but rather let them sort of warm up. Break them into little bits. Probably take about 3 oe 4 min. Then add tomatoes, spices, etc.


----------

